# مساعدة فى digital Modulation



## eng-man-y (3 أبريل 2010)

عايز افهم ال digital Modulation بس مش عارف الموضوع صعب 
عايز حاجه مبسطه اقدر افهمه منها كويس


----------



## العبادي_079 (20 أبريل 2010)

*أخي العزيز ,موضوع الاتصالات الرقمية بسيطه , ولاكن في البداية يجب انت تعرف طريقة عمل الاتصالات التماثلية Analog , للتمكن من معرفه الاتصالات الرقمية والفرق بينهم هوه تحويل المعلومات الذي يراد ارسالها الى معلومات رقمية وتبدا هذه العملية من الSampling اي اخذ اجزاء من الاشارة الاصلية ذات تردد منخفض وتحويلها الى قيم ثابته وبعد ذالك نقوم بعمل عملية الCoding وهي تحويل القيم الى Pulses واشارات كهربائية معبره بصورة 0 او 1 ...الخ , لجميع الاجزاء من الاشارة الاصلية التي تحمل معلومات ( على سبيل المثال مكالمه صوتية أو اشارة خارجه من كاميرا أو من جهاز كمبيوتر ... الخ ) ومن ثم نقوم بتحميلها على ناقل carrier ذات تردد عالي , وارسالها الى المستقبل , ونقوم بعملية عكسية لاسترجاع الاشارة الاصليه (Data ) هذه هي الاتصالات الرقمية بشكل بسيط جدا ً وليس معمق ولاكنها الفكرة الرئيسية لها ,

ويوجد العديد من عمليات تحويل وتمثيل الاشارت الثماثلية الى الاشارات الرقمية ومن ابرزها وتعتبر اساس الطرق الاخرى (Pulse Code Modulation ( PCM قم بالبحث عن هذا الموضوع وتعمق في تفاصيله وكيفية الحصول على افضل انواع التمثيل الرقمي للاشارات الثماثلية

ويجب ان اذكر ان الاشارات الرقمية في اغلب انواع الانظمة المستخدمة ان لم تكن في جميعها تمر في عدد من المراحل مثل التشفير وتكبير الاشارة وطرق الMultiplexing لتوفير من الBand width , وكما نعلم جميعا ً من أهم وظائف مهندس الاتصالات والعاملين فيها الحفاظ على المعلومات وحمايتها من الضياع ومن الاختراقات والتوفير في النطاق الترددي , 

أرجوا أن أكون أجبت على طلبك**


----------



## المهندسه خوخه (17 مايو 2010)

thnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx


----------



## EngMuhamad (24 يونيو 2010)

انت شكلك لسه طالب
انا حفهمك الموضوع بكل بساطه ومش حتعمق خاااااااااالص وانت حتتعمق فى الكليه بما فيه الكفايه
انت لما تيجي تبعت داتا(صوت او فيديو او صوره ...)
بيبقى التردد بتاعك قليل اول
فا طبيعي لما تبعت بتردد قليل تأثير ال noise حيضعف الاشاؤه دى ويموتها وبالتالى مش حتوصل للمستقبل
تانى حاجه انت التردد بتاعك بيتناسب عكسي مع طول الانتناantenna
يعنى لو انت بتعمل بتبعت رساله من موبايلك بترردها الواطى ومن غير modulation حتعوز antenna طولها حوالى 30 كيلو متر
تخيل
طبعا د مستحيل لان الانتنا دى طولها بالكتير 1 سنتيمتر
من هنا جات اهمية ال modulation
و ال modulation معناه انى ازود تردد الموجه الى انا بعتها جدااااااااااااااااا
بالبلدى كده اركب الموجه على حمار يوصلها للمكان اللى انت عاوزه
لو مش فاهم اوى كلمنى [email protected]


----------



## arjuwan (1 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## العبادي_079 (19 يوليو 2010)

engmuhamad قال:


> انت شكلك لسه طالب
> انا حفهمك الموضوع بكل بساطه ومش حتعمق خاااااااااالص وانت حتتعمق فى الكليه بما فيه الكفايه
> انت لما تيجي تبعت داتا(صوت او فيديو او صوره ...)
> بيبقى التردد بتاعك قليل اول
> ...



شكراً حبيبي بس انا متاكد من معلوماتي 100% , وبالنسبة انصحك أنت تروح تاخذ دروس خصوصية


----------

